# Dietary Fat Intolerance (AKA pancreatic insufficiency)



## DeeC52000 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fed my pup (6 months old) a baked 'marrow bone' last night and this AM we are at the vet's office with severe vomiting/frothing at the mouth.

He suggests that the pup has a common GSD problem (?) of being incapable of processing fat.

I am in the process of trying to find a low fat diet to help him gain a bit of weight and be healthy.

Any body have this experience? This is my fourth GSD and the first to be intolerant of fat.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Is your vet referring to "Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency" (EPI) or pancreatitis? My Heidi had chronic pancreatitis and Nikki has EPI. If it's EPI will need more than a diet change. Here is a link: Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

Michaela


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DeeC52000 said:


> Fed my pup (6 months old) a baked 'marrow bone' last night and this AM we are at the vet's office with severe vomiting/frothing at the mouth.
> 
> He suggests that the pup has a common GSD problem (?) of being incapable of processing fat.
> 
> ...


Was bloodwork done? Was the pancreatic level checked to verify the diagnosis or was it a guess on the part of the vet?


----------



## DeeC52000 (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG! This is my dog's problem. It even explains the aggression he is exhibiting. I will seek a blood test to confirm this EPI condition ASAP.

You are so kind to respond and share this link. I have just been beside myself with worry. Jake has only been with me for 8 days but our bond is strong. Thanks so much for helping me to get him assistance.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

You are so welcome  We will help you and Jake through this and the EPI group is just wonderful. I don't know what I would have done without them. You experienced some aggression with him? Interesting we'll have to talk soon, there are some articles on EPI you can request from your library that are really interesting. I'll get the info for you when I have more time.

Here is the test Jake needs and I would also check his B12 & Folate at the same time: 

TLI to confirm EPI: Serum Trypsin-Like Immunoreactivity (TLI) - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences
Cobalamin/Folate: Serum Cobalamin (Vitamin B12) and Folate - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences

If he has EPI you can get his enzymes at a very reasonable cost from Enzyme Diane: Enzyme Diane -

Michaela


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I feed mine Annamaet Lean. It has 30% protein and like 9% fat. It is good for dogs with pancreatic issues. All four of my dogs do well on it. I made the mistake of not special ordering it last time and my male has loose poop again. No more mistakes on my end, because it comes right out his end


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It sounds like she had acute pancreatitis. There is a big difference between that an EPI. How was his diagnosis made?


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

My first German Shepherd had this problem. He did not have EPI, but could not tolerate fat. The only food we found that he could eat was Evo Weight Management. It is grain free which seemed to help. He could not eat dog treats unless they were low in fat also. I would think any quality low fat food would help.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

You mention only having your pup for eight days. How has the stool been for the entire 8 days? If there were no problems until the marrow bone, you might have something else going on. What was your dog eating before you got him eight days ago?


----------

